# How to catch Brazos River Gaspergou



## Denny43 (Nov 25, 2011)

I would like to catch some large freshwater drum aka gaspergou here on the Brazos River below the Lake Whitney Dam. Any suggestions for bait or location or whatever? I understand that not many people fish for them (or maybe will admit to fishing for them), but some old timers think they put up quite a fight. Thanks for all.

Denny


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Never fished in ur area for Gaspers, we used to catch them here in the Valley resacas regularly using live grass shrimp; small hooks for these very small shrimp, very effective bait.....


----------



## Titan2232 (Apr 2, 2014)

Accidentally caught a few 10+ lbs on live crawfish fished on the bottom in the San Jacinto River. Was trying to catch some decent flatheads, but ended up with some good fights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cam1127 (Jan 4, 2013)

caught some on live mnnows, taste like ****, never keeping one again


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Caught those Gou fish on trotlines many years ago in Conroe using anything from chicken livers, to shad, to minnows. Some weighed close to 20 lbs and gave them away to an old colored man named Chester Johnson lived off Calvary Road. Chester said, "Mr. Jim, don't bring me no more gou fish cause they is too tough for me to chew and you know I ain't no teefs."


----------



## Cam1127 (Jan 4, 2013)

Spooley said:


> Caught those Gou fish on trotlines many years ago in Conroe using anything from chicken livers, to shad, to minnows. Some weighed close to 20 lbs and gave them away to an old colored man named Chester Johnson lived off Calvary Road. Chester said, "Mr. Jim, don't bring me no more gou fish cause they is too tough for me to chew and you know I ain't no teefs."


 lmao


----------



## Saltwaterfishin_Kris (Aug 12, 2005)

I use to fish for them when I was a kid in Anahuac. I used grass shrimp, shad and crawfish. If they were not biting the grass shrimp they went for the crawfish. Shad did okay but the grass shrimp and crawfish were the best.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I like to catch them and sometimes get to fish for them. they fight hard and get big.
craw fish, grass shrimp, and the best rig is a weight first, a very long(30"+) leader and an octopus hook or a very small(3/0) sea circle hook.
A customer of mine caught a very big one( 18+#) a while back and we thought it was a 30 pound cat fish before we saw it.








It was so dense I had to saw through just meat with a very sharp fillet knife. I use them for drifting bait, usually much smaller.
The cat fish would not eat this one, and I had to cut it off the hooks it was so tough.


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Catch them all the time on Minnows, liver, worms, cut bait, and Rattle Traps. Really.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Caught one that was just over 20lbs on a Little George spinner during the winter on Lake Livingston when I was around 12.


----------



## Froghunter (Aug 5, 2013)

Live bait or bass lures.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I have seen many caught below Livingston dam using crawfish tails.
They are eatable but the meat is not very flaky. Rather tough for cooked fish flesh.

As they say about telling fish stories...the first liar never has a chance. 
My story is that Charles Wilson outdoor writer from Beaumont caught a 43 pounder fishing with me in early 1970 before Livingston filled.
There was only 2 to 3 feet of water on old 190. We were on one side catching white bass on Little Georges. Charlie threw over the road into the deep water on the other shoulder. He hung that gou and I finally had to get the boat across the road to land him. That brute just would not get up on the paved section.
Maybe his mama had told him not to play in the street.
They are like black drum. The big ones are super ugly.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Hands down, crawfish rigged carolina style are the best baits for Gaspergou. They just can't resist them.


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

Used to fish a private power plant reservoir that was full of them and crappie, always caught them on minnows under a cork. The biggest one I ever caught was probably 3 lbs, the norm being about 1 1/2.


----------



## stuckinfreeport (Sep 13, 2012)

TXPalerider said:


> Hands down, crawfish rigged carolina style are the best baits for Gaspergou. They just can't resist them.


I agree 100%. Small crawfish is the best bait. Also, like almost any fish, small (12-14") are very good table fare. Just not that much meat on them. I caught a few at Mexia a couple weekends ago fishing for crappie and filleted them out. **** good. Won't keep one over about 16". Kinda like bass.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Crawfish tails work great. The small ones eat good. Big ones, not so much.


----------



## txtrotliner88 (Mar 3, 2013)

My daughter and I got into em under the 1097 one afternoon. They were tearin up nigh crawlers. Definitely a fun fish to catch, just wish they ate better.. Yuck!


----------

